# NVIDIA’s GeForce GTS 450: Pushing Fermi In To The Mainstream



## Jaskanwar Singh (Sep 13, 2010)

guys,

the GTS450 is out.
and the anandtech review is out - NVIDIA?s GeForce GTS 450: Pushing Fermi In To The Mainstream - AnandTech :: Your Source for Hardware Analysis and News
sadly ZOTAC missing. 

the performance is between hd5750 and hd5770. sometimes matches the hd5770 also. 
the power consumption and heat are not any more of concern. thank god.
the concern is pricing. if around 7k IMO one would never need to look at hd5770.  but if 8-9k HD5770 is the way to go.


----------



## rajan1311 (Sep 13, 2010)

agree with your conclusion, price will determine everything. We all knew how it would perform from its specs, it has done just that.

Even if it is 7.5k, its fine, anything more and I will wait for the HD 6700 series.

But, It took Nvidia 1 year to come up with a card that just matches the HD 5770, bad bad.


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 13, 2010)

^^ if you want something faster than HD5770, GTX460 768Mb always there. all i can see is AMD not got multiple reasons to do a pricecut or see its sales dip until 6-series out. also it'll take time for 6-series to launch. than think about low availability due to manufacturer problem (or deliberate to keep price up). than freely available in here. Nvidia got another high point here. most ppls go for Nvidia Gefore card. many yet to know about AMD/ATI in details. than think AMD Radeon (those who knows ATI Radeon will be confused a bit). new name. So conclusion: "all is well", for consumers.


----------



## rajan1311 (Sep 13, 2010)

^you say that cos the HD 5770 is already overpriced here(hence HD 5770 price close to GTX 460), think about the guys in the US, who get the HD 5770 for the same price.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Sep 14, 2010)

rajan1311 said:


> agree with your conclusion, price will determine everything. We all knew how it would perform from its specs, it has done just that.
> 
> Even if it is 7.5k, its fine, anything more and I will wait for the HD 6700 series.
> 
> *But, It took Nvidia 1 year to come up with a card that just matches the HD 5770, bad bad.*



no i think we are getting it all wrong. GTS450 is made to compete with HD5750 (as mentioned by nvidia website) and it does well in that.


----------



## funkysourav (Sep 14, 2010)

gts 450 will be vfm in the 6-7k zone not more
i sincerely hope we see good pricing from nVidia


----------



## Cilus (Sep 14, 2010)

Well, the price for HD 5770 is already droped and in newegg, some models are available at $139. So the price is same on the same range of GTX 450. Now HD 5770 is a better card. So it is difficult for GTX 450 now. the result of being 1 Yr late.


----------



## monkey (Sep 14, 2010)

Just saw the listing on Erodov Forum:
*Zotac GTS450: Rs. 8.2k
Zotac GTS450 AMP!: Rs. 9.7k*

Too close a call between AMD and nVidia I think....


----------



## sasuke (Sep 14, 2010)

i hope it is costly like above 9k in india


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Sep 14, 2010)

Cilus said:


> Well, the price for HD 5770 is already droped and in newegg, some models are available at $139. So the price is same on the same range of GTX 450. Now HD 5770 is a better card. So it is difficult for GTX 450 now. the result of being 1 Yr late.



the problem is price in india..its nowhere less i suppose.



funkysourav said:


> gts 450 will be vfm in the 6-7k zone not more
> i sincerely hope we see good pricing from nVidia



gts450 is made for competing with hd5750 and hd5750 price is itself around 7.5 - 8k. so i dont expect it in 6-7k range.



monkey said:


> Just saw the listing on Erodov Forum:
> *Zotac GTS450: Rs. 8.2k
> Zotac GTS450 AMP!: Rs. 9.7k*
> 
> Too close a call between AMD and nVidia I think....



special edition prices in 9k range is justified. they thrash hd5770 also.


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 14, 2010)

HD5750 cost around 7-8k. so GTS450 @ 8.2k makes sense. but an overclocked edition cost 1.5k more doesn't makes any sense. Remember GTS450 isn't a highend card that you can demand additional 1.5-2k for some OC version. its a mainstream. so 8k for normal & 9k for special one looks to be better.

will there be 512Mb version of GTS450?


----------



## rajan1311 (Sep 14, 2010)

@Jaskanwar Singh: Dude I had read the review of the AMP edition on TPU, no way does it thrash the HD 5770.

I really hope there is a 512MB version, good for those on a 19" screen, they can play everything (almost) on high settings and dont really need 1GB for such resolutions. I just hope after all shops get stock, the prices will come down by Rs500-600 odd.


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 14, 2010)

512Mb should be 1k cheaper. @ 7k. for that price its a good card, provided it allows game @ HD resolution flawlessly.


----------



## quad_core (Sep 15, 2010)

monkey said:


> Just saw the listing on Erodov Forum:
> *Zotac GTS450: Rs. 8.2k
> Zotac GTS450 AMP!: Rs. 9.7k*
> 
> Too close a call between AMD and nVidia I think....





The price of overclocked edition is too much. I will go for GTX460 768 Mb instead of gts450 overclocked version !!.. Just my thought ..


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Sep 15, 2010)

rajan1311 said:


> @Jaskanwar Singh: *Dude I had read the review of the AMP edition on TPU, no way does it thrash the HD 5770.
> *
> I really hope there is a 512MB version, good for those on a 19" screen, they can play everything (almost) on high settings and dont really need 1GB for such resolutions. I just hope after all shops get stock, the prices will come down by Rs500-600 odd.



if you read my post carefully i have written *special editon* and Zotac GTS450 amp is not the only special edition in the world. there are EVGA Geforce GTS 450 FTW, Palit GTS450 Sonic Platinum and ASUS ENGTS450 TOP. now read the anandtech review i mentioned and see these cards competing with HD5770.



Sam.Shab said:


> HD5750 cost around 7-8k. so GTS450 @ 8.2k makes sense. but an overclocked edition cost 1.5k more doesn't makes any sense. Remember GTS450 isn't a highend card that you can demand additional 1.5-2k for some OC version. its a mainstream. so 8k for normal & 9k for special one looks to be better.
> 
> will there be 512Mb version of GTS450?



but sammy these oc editions are special editions. if their competition is priced in 9k range how can we expect it less than them...........


----------



## Piyush (Sep 15, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> HD5750 cost around 7-8k. so GTS450 @ 8.2k makes sense. but an overclocked edition cost 1.5k more doesn't makes any sense. Remember GTS450 isn't a highend card that you can demand additional 1.5-2k for some OC version. its a mainstream. so 8k for normal & 9k for special one looks to be better.



exactly

@jassy
jassy on fire


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Sep 15, 2010)

another one- Nvidia GeForce GTS 450, GeForce GTS 450 SLI and Palit GTS 450 Sonic Platinum Review - TechSpot
see the competition between between sonic and hd5770, stock and hd5750.


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 15, 2010)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> but sammy these oc editions are special editions. if their competition is priced in 9k range how can we expect it less than them...........



roughly performance wise, this is the scenario.

GTS450 = HD5750.
GTS 250 OC = HD5770.
HD5770 OC = no match for GTS450. now HD5770 1Gb cost 9k. so if going by performance, GTS450 OC should cost 9k or 9.2k. 9.7k is total rubbish for me. yes it'll run cooler, have OC potential, etc. but at 9.5k MSI HAWX will kick GTS450 out of market anyway of the year. now what you think?


----------



## funkysourav (Sep 15, 2010)

as i said earlier 
that GTS 450 pricing should ideally be around 7k, to be VFM for us
no use comparing it with HD 5750 which is a little  overpriced too(considering it's price borders around HD5770)

these should be the prices in my opinion
HD5770 prices need to drop to 8.7-9k now that GTX460 is encroaching its market
GTX460 768MB below 10k would be great(no Palit Please!)
because 1k difference between the 1gb and 768MB version makes no sense
HD5750 and GTS450 both around 7k

these above prices are just my personal opinion of how things should be
btw 
GTS450@9.7k doesn't make no sense, i don't care which "Edition" or "Version" it is


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 15, 2010)

^^ AMD won't drop price of HD5770 till HD6770 not in market. need to empty old stock first.

and GTX460 768Mb below 10k will be really really hard for Nvidia. it should happen eventually but for now 11k look better.



> HD5770 and GTS450 both around 7k



also i think you mean HD5750.


----------



## DigitalDude (Sep 15, 2010)

^^^ I think prices of 5770 already dropped in international market.


_


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Sep 15, 2010)

^^yes it is.


----------



## rajan1311 (Sep 15, 2010)

dude i just went through the AT review, even after they really OC the card, the performance was "just" better than that of the 5770 stock, I did not see any thrashing.....still a bad buy IMO...


Even before the launch of the GTS 450, the cheapest HD 5770 was $139, did not see that move (price on newegg)


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Sep 15, 2010)

rajan1311 said:


> dude i just went through the AT review, even after they really OC the card, the performance was "just" better than that of the 5770 stock, I did not see any thrashing.....still a bad buy IMO...



what!!
they didnt oc the evga, palit, asus cards to match hd5770. these are factory oced.
and please, did i mention thrashing in my *just **last* post.

ya the oc editions will be a bad buy if around 9k because msi hd5770 hawk is 9.5k.


----------



## rajan1311 (Sep 15, 2010)

dude you need to read the review again. If you are a angry, I will stop here,no point discussing as both of us are not getting this card anyways.

here is a random bench i have taken from the AT review :
*i53.tinypic.com/sn001j.png


See, they have given both OC and factory OC benchies. Now after all the OCing, you just about get the same performance, you are charging more $$,paying a fatter electricity bill.

Read post 10 of this thread, use words wisely. 

over and out.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Sep 15, 2010)

and you are seeing the oc review. just see the normal not oc review and other games also.
a screenshot - 
*img710.imageshack.us/img710/3522/24673.png

and by last post i mean 15.

and i am sorry if any of my posts hurt you.



Sam.Shab said:


> roughly performance wise, this is the scenario.
> 
> GTS450 = HD5750.
> GTS 250 OC = HD5770.
> HD5770 OC = no match for GTS450. now HD5770 1Gb cost 9k. so if going by performance, GTS450 OC should cost 9k or 9.2k. 9.7k is total rubbish for me. yes it'll run cooler, have OC potential, etc. but at *9.5k MSI HAWX will kick GTS450 out of market anyway of the year.* now what you think?



i only see 1fps difference in hd5770 hawk and hd5770. so how will it kick away GTS450 oc editions? 
MSI R5770 HAWK review


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 15, 2010)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> i only see 1fps difference in hd5770 hawk and hd5770. so how will it kick away GTS450 oc editions?



HAWX = OC'ded, runs cooler & have a high OC potential. performance ranges from game to game & the HW used in junction with the card. so don't expect HD5770 always to beat GTS450 or don't think GTS450 will always beat HD5750. yes in some games theres hardly any difference in performance but in some the difference immediately shows.

i went through some benchmark @ Fudzilla & the GTS450 performs just below HD5750. once OC'd (say the factory OC'd cards) comes close to HD5770 (stock). all the benchmark i saw were done on DX11 games. so i'll just say for now, till GTS450 OC edition or HAWX or Cyclone comes @ 9-9.2k, else its waste of money. cause all addon you getting is CUDA/PhysX. but you can't use these features as the card is way less powerful to let you turn these options on (in games). you do, card comes to a crawl.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Sep 15, 2010)

why there is difference of benchmarks on various sites. some gts450 beasts hd5750 and others i see hd5750 ahead.

and i agree with your pricing absolutely.


----------



## Piyush (Sep 16, 2010)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> why there is difference of benchmarks on various sites. some gts450 beasts hd5750 and others i see hd5750 ahead.
> 
> and i agree with your pricing absolutely.



it depends upon their setups
some setups may include i7 930 whereas some may include x6 1090t
same goes with amount of ram
and not to forget i saw some sites showing results on the basis of DX 10 and some on DX 11


----------



## Cilus (Sep 16, 2010)

Rightly pointed out SAM. With GTS 450, definitely you will get CUDA and PhysX but what is the utilization of it. Thorugh CUDA you can run some editing software faster, but so with the ATI stream.
And PhysX, well set everything high in MAfia in a 19" monitor (1440X900), enable Physx and run it using GTS 450. The frame rate will drop to near 20 fps. Unless you are having a moderately powerful card like GTX 460 768 MB, using PhysX in current games are near to useless. In-fact it is mentioned in Guru3d several times. And the price point is not at all justified for GTS 450 overclocked version.


----------

